# Suche USB/MPI Programmierkabel



## The Blue (17 August 2010)

Wo bekommt man denn ein original Siemens USB/MPI Kabel her?
Bei Conrad gibt´s das nur im Verbund mit einer CPU etc.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

bei Siemens oder vlt. hier http://www.deltalogic.de/component/option,com_virtuemart/page,shop.browse/category_id,25/Itemid,32/


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 August 2010)

Wenn du weitere Informationen brauchst, einfach eine E-Mail an Vertrieb schicken oder anrufen (07171-916-120)


----------



## janusz (17 August 2010)

*MPI -Kabel*

Ich hätte ein von Process-Informatik (schaue ins Internet bitte) für 50 €  zu verkaufen - wie neu, 1-2 Mal benutzt.
Grüße
Janusz


----------



## AlterEgo (18 August 2010)

1-2-3-meins


----------



## BoxHead (18 August 2010)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> 1-2-3-meins
> __________________
> sorry meine shift taste ist kaputt :smile:




Dann kauf Dir mal bei "3-2-1 meins" eine neue Tastatur.


----------



## AlterEgo (18 August 2010)

och nöö die shift taste ist doch völligst überbewertet


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 August 2010)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> och nöö die shift taste ist doch völligst überbewertet


Dann mal im folgenden Satz die Großbuchstaben unterschiedlich einsetzen:
die frau ist gut zu vögeln
Ohne die passende Großschreibung kann der Sinn komplett verfehlt werden.
Außerdem ist die Lesbarkeit mit Groß-/Kleinschreibung deutlich besser (aber das passt nicht in diesen Thread).
Ergo: Faulheit oder Ignoranz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dann mal im folgenden Satz die Großbuchstaben unterschiedlich einsetzen:
> ---  Zensiert  ---
> Ohne die passende Großschreibung kann der Sinn komplett verfehlt werden.
> Außerdem ist die Lesbarkeit mit Groß-/Kleinschreibung deutlich besser (aber das passt nicht in diesen Thread).
> Ergo: Faulheit oder Ignoranz


 
Mensch Rainer, das hätte ich aber jetzt nicht von dir gedacht


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mensch Rainer, das hätte ich aber jetzt nicht von dir gedacht


Das kommt davon, wenn man die Großschreibung nicht verwendet. Aber Du weißt ja, dass ich sehr tierlieb bin.


----------



## AlterEgo (18 August 2010)

gebe es ja zu, bin definitiv zu faul.
bin beim tippen halt nicht der schnellste und ohne shift spar ich mir nen haufen zeit.
man bitte es mir zu verzeihen...


----------

